# The Desi trim



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks very cool to my uneducated eye! The tail pom really makes it look balanced in my eyes.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I know there are rules for competition, but I actually like the first pic better. Both look awesome, but I really like the ears and neck of the German trim.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Personally, I LOVE the German trim, but you did a great job on the photo work! :biggrin: You'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

... neck hair is ALWAYS good x)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I did it! But she's a whole lot skinnier than I gave her credit for, so I'm not sure how well it'll work. Ahh well!


















I gave her front legs a very light 'bell bottom' look (mainly cos I couldn't be bothered trimming all her legs! lol!) I just gave her front end a light shaping to bring it together a bit more (still wanna tweak a bit more yet) and trimmed her butt end a fair bit cos it was far too poofy! lol. Obviously her tail needs to grow out more, but I figured she had just enough to pull it off for now!! lol.

I think the line needed to be forwards (more towards her head) a touch? That'd have helped the scrawny tum too


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think it looks great, I like the way the shaved bit is in line with the line from her leg, it will look better once she gets more of a pom pom tail, and more neck hair,

also jw, how do you post pictures with the picture as part of the post and not as an attachment at the bottom? Like you have done above


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I think she looks gorgeous.
You did a great job.
I bet this would look great on Gunther..and maybe people would stop thinking he is a 'she'.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

another pic, from above, showing the 'V' it makes on her back:








(she's sniffing the ground, it makes an odd angle of her head & neck, but ah well! lol)

Jak, to post the pic in the post, copy the "IMG code" box on photobucket, it'll be the link with a wee code infront & behind it. Paste that in, and it'll post the photo when you hit post.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Cool thanks


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

She looks gorgeous, love the cut


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> another pic, from above, showing the 'V' it makes on her back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha!! Yeah I had to put paris on the ground and let her shake about and do a few twirls so I could see it properly from above, and sure enough I'd made it off-center and had to fix it! Luckily she's good to groom even on the ground, so i stood her up while I fixed it from directly above her with scissors before going back to the table and being fixed properly


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm considering trying this on Dodger... im horrible at scissoring, i guess this would be a good time to practice.

I'm wondering if on the rear part if I could save time by using a C-snap to square it off and blend from there down to the legs and such.

It's a beautiful trim, Dodger needs more hair to work with on her topknot as I recently took it down quite a bit but her body hair is about the same in this photo.

Any advice would be appreciated as i've never done anything like this before.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know what length the 'C' comb is, but you certainly can use a comb to set lengths!!

On Paris' back end, I actually use a 5F blade down from the pin bone, down the curve of her back legs to scoop our her angulation. You can see it being fairly short, from her pointy lil butt downwards here too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veWf869E6FQ
lol!

I did scissor the rest of her back end, but it'd be easy to use a comb or something over it too, I did it fairly short, perhaps no more then 3/4" ontop/across her hips, a little longer, but still similarly short, down the sides of her upper legs (when I've used a comb on her back legs; I do it in a similar 'line' as you'd do on the back leg of a schnauzer actually, though the 'line' is a little higher) and filling out from there down...

If you want any specific photos of whatever, let me know! She's due for a proper trim again, she's really only had one trim since I set the pattern in 9 weeks ago, and just been bathed otherwise. So if there's anything in paticular you want, I can try to record it as I do her next time.... (though note I am trying to grow the actual shaved band out at the mo, to see how long it'll take to do so, but I'll be grooming her the same otherwise!)

FD


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh she's so pretty! I can't get over how beautiful your dog is. Looks like she has a really nice thick coat to work with too.

That's one thing I worry about Dodgers coat when doing certain patterns her hair is so soft and not coarse at all.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hahaha, Paris' coat down her sides is cotton soft, and mats up fast. She has wonderful coarse coat over her withers, a little along her back & up her neck, but in general, the rest is a pain in the butt to scissor and keep nice. It looks nice cos it's long and fluffed! So there's certainly hope for your girl!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great to see how you play with the photos before the trim and what you are going for. I think the trim turned out well. Good job.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey FD, now that I look at this again I am curious what you used to shave the line. I'm assuming it was a regular width balde? I could re-read the instructions in the kalstone book if I wasn't a lazy *itch tonight and I wondered how wide the line was supposed to be. I was thinking it was more like the width on a toe blade. You know what I'm talking about right? Anyway is there a set width or is it creatively up tot he groomer? 

God help me I'm thinking about trying the sweetheart on Jazz this weekend or next week and putting little rinestones in the diamond. Was going to take her down to mainstreet for our town's christmas parade on the 5th. Hummm maybe one last dye job would be in order lol. Would be a good way to market my new salon  Hahahaha assuming I don't muck it up ROFL. If I do I guess Wonder will get to go instead, though she's not nearly as impressive as a bit "white" standard.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I actually started the line with a toe blade, but ended up going with a regular width blade, cos she had so much hair that the lil toe blade line was like a canyon hiding in the fur!! lol. I was scissoring the overhanging hair so much to show that narrow line that I ended up widening the line. 

I gave her a brush & scissored a bit today, basically re-did her ass end (5F down the back, scissored the rest), and tidied up her jacket & tail pom (it's turning into a proper pom now!), then decided to give her bell-bottom legs... I didn't touch her neck or topknot though.








she's not bathed & fluffed either, just brushed out from her bath a week ago.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, see I was wondering about that. I think because this clip has a curved line I could do it to Jazz better than say a dutch because that line is supposed to be straight. Standing straight isn't Jazz's strong point. 

You used a 5f on her rear? Really? Wow, I love her coat lol that looks so fluffy and plush. Jazz looks almost bald with a five in spite of her nicer coat.. well nicer than Saleen's anyway. Really nicely blended too  Kudos. I can't stand to see a line between lengths on any breed unless it's a pattern line and it's supposed to be there. 

I love her legs, nice job. 

Did you say you were going to use this clip in compeition later?

As for you're "she's not bathed or fluffed" caption under the picture... that makes me sick  LoL Her coat looks so plush and nice just like it is in that picture. Ugh, my my dogs look awful a week on either side of a bath. LoL  If only their rough pictures could look more like Paris *sigh*


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aiden most definitly start your patters with a snap on if you're unsure about them. You can always fix it if you've done it that way. If you jum right in with a real short blade though it's a lot of growing to do if you don't like it or it turns out. I do a lot of my newer experiments with combs  Course right now Jazz's hair isn't long enough to be touched by a C comb LOL... Maybe a 2... ??

Saleen's hair is pretty soft too, though it's getting better, and so long as you get it straight you should be able to put a pattern into Dodger without to much trouble. It's harder to scissor but if you can get something like thick and thicker to add a slight texture (don't go overboard or anything) or a styling mouse to help blow dry and hold the hair straighter for scissoring you'll be set. I use plush puppy "puffy dog" I think it is called, but honestly you can probably use any mouse. I'd bet that tresume' works just as well  The mouse works well on my conti. trim spoo, I use cc Thicker n thicker spray for his floppy topknot. Mouse for Saleen too on legs, crest and topknot with the TnT added after everything is finished to hold it up there - but only if I'm taking her someplace since I don't care if it flops over at home  Public appearances though, she gets a quick spray.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I originally started with using a 5/8" long blade on the back of her back legs, then I tried a 4F, and now I'm down to a 5F. I dunno yet if I'll get to a 7F or not... I ONLY used it on the back of her back legs, on the curve to accentuate her angulation. Admitadly, her rump in general is pretty short anyway too, but it's scissored cos she's skinny and has pointy hip bones I need to scissor flat. lol!! It's almost to her skin right in by her tail on the angle from the pin bone on her butt up to the hip bone, but she has a little more hair at both ends to make it look like she has better angles than she does:








also note that I haven't done the band again cos I'm testing to see how long it'll grow out, and it's *just* touching to the same length as ontop of her rump there, though the rest is still obviously got a bit of growing to do. 

I'm doing the trim for my poodle grooming exam next year. It's not a competition (they're few and far between in NZ, with the last one 4 years ago!) simply an exam. 

here's a pic of when ALL I'd done was run the 5F blade down the 'swoop' of her back legs (you can see it's unblended with the outsides of her legs and not even her tail or anything else had been done)


















compared to her finished butt (with it all blended and tightened up nicely):









Unrelated, I also took a series of photos of how I do bevels on their feet, I'll post that another time. lol

FD


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, here I was thinking OMG, look at the coat on that dog after a 5 blade.... I was ready to invest in cloning Hahaha. I see what you're saying now. *eyeballs Saleen* Maybe I should try that. It would be a little less brushing for me with softie Saleen hair. It looks really nice. 

How long to you guess it will take for the line to grow back out on Paris? See that is somehting I would completely forget to do before 
There are not that many competitive events close to me either, thus far I've never been to one. To bad that aren't as common as dog show LoL, that would make things a lot easier!! I really want to go to a competition and watch


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I really really really like doing a short blade right down the back of the back legs now, it helps so much to give them a bit of 'flare' and definitely makes brushing easier eith nothing to brush there! lol. I use the short blade down the inside of the leg a bit too, but not the outside, I blend that through with scissors.

And as for how long it'll take, I'm not sure, cos I've also grown her jacket area out more too. It's been 9 weeks now I think and it's a squeak under 2cm long, and it's only just getting to the length I did on top of her rump yesterday (you can see in the first pic of my last reply) so still has a fair bit to come through on the sides to match up. I think I could probably get away with a hint of it, but it's still far too clear (and therefore easy to follow) at the moment!!

We had a competition this year, but yeah, the last one was 4 years ago. And I'm talking about the *entire* country, not just my area! lol. Who knwos when the next one will be, but at least it means I get to be the reigning 'groomer of the year' for ages till whenever the next competition comes along! LOL!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

hehehe there are perks to everything right ?  

how much hir growth do u have to hvae for the test?

Saleen has fun angles to work with on her back end, I don't know 100% how correct but I don't care, it's what I want to see at any rate ... at the moment. I have always had to cheat and create those pretty rear legs shapes with poodles I've groomed, I am sooooo tempted now to just buzzzzzzzzzz that hair right off the back of her leg. I'd still have her shape. Of course that is assuming I don't crack under pressure and just shave her bald all over. What a bad groommer/mommy I am Saleen is matted (again) damn puppy coat change. I haven't been feeling well enough to really brush her. OMG, I am shamed to admit this but I tied her topknot up *hangs head* TWO weeks ago... oh god is it been almost three week now eek! I put a pretty bow in it and took her to a public education event at the fair. The bow fell out the next day and I assumed the band holding the topknot had as well. Nope.... guess what...  *sigh* I hope I can save it but if not, well it serves me right for not checking.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao, Paris tends to have a band in for at least a week at a tiem before I remember to change it... 

As for growth, they say at least 6 weeks I think, but they also say due to varying coat typs etc "enough growth so as to make an obvious difference" *sigh*


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Holy cow, I can make an obvious difference with Saleen's coat in 2 weeks... LoL. Probably not the kind of difference they mean though hehehe. Does the 6 weeks of growth include FFT too ? I always wondered about that for competitions too. I get all antsy with just a week 1/2 worth of growth on my girls faces. They get all slobbery and well Saleen is just a tom boy I suppose. Always dirty anyway, it makes sense that she slobbers when her face is long. 

I haven't banded Saleen's noggin in months and months which I'll use as my excuse to forget to check after I did it this time. Her TK isn't long enough to tie up really since I scissored it a couple months back. I can sort of tie up the middle and it looks ok with a bow. I was petting her head and though Gosh, what this... isyour head matted?? OMG.... I completely forgot about that rubber band!! Not only is that part of it matted but I guess since it was busy getting that way it may have itched so she also has two other big clumps of matted topknot behind and on either side of where the rubber band was. Should just cord it... except thats not really esaier to maintain, it just looks like it is. 

omg... it's 2am and I am going on day TWO without having so much as a nap. Maybe now is a good time to try and force myself to sleep. lol I can dream of poodle haircuts and then get up tomarrow and try and achieve one.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ugh, yes, it relates to face and feet too... Paris was all slobery and yuck with more like 10 weeks of growth for the competition this year... *sigh*


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ewwww, well nevermind, I amend my previous statement. I no longer wish to compete... maybe I should have chosen a terrier. At least they are supposed to have beards lol.


----------



## Desert Fire (Nov 25, 2009)

So for competition they have to be uncut beforehand? No clean face or feet?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, NO clean face or feet AT ALL.
I have heard that a competition in america did let you do poodle feet before the show, but not sure. 99% don't; you have to do it in your alloted time while grooming.

You ARE allowed to shave under the pads of the feet, and the sanitary between the back legs. That's it; everything else gets done in the time alloted at the competition.

This is Paris before the competition I did:



























She had hair for africa though! I'm weird, and prefer my dogs to be way overgrown so I have plenty to work with, rather than the minimum.  Anyway, note the hairy face and feet! lol. I went into the ring with her like that (bathed & FULLY brushed) and she came out like this:









more pics here: http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/groomalong/


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice! That bichon looks good too.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the bichon won runner-up Groomer Of The Year, and I was *fully* expecting her to win, she did a wonderful job on her 100% hand scissoring, and it (the bichon groom) was also a 98% pass on her practical master groomer exam!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So with your poodle do you get to use the clipper and combs or is it straight scissor?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> So with your poodle do you get to use the clipper and combs or is it straight scissor?


Oh man, scissoring to get clean feet and face? That would be a _nightmare!_ I would be way too scared to do it, a lot of other groomers are a lot more confident with their scissors than I.. I've sliced my finger by just running it across the blade lightly on accident, I've been very weary with them ever since.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh man, scissoring to get clean feet and face? That would be a _nightmare!_ I would be way too scared to do it, a lot of other groomers are a lot more confident with their scissors than I.. I've sliced my finger by just running it across the blade lightly on accident, I've been very weary with them ever since.


Well, I mean the body not the face and feet. I was wondering if you were using the clipper or scissoring her whole body? She looks so smooth.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

The bichon HAD to be done 100% by scissors as she was sitting her masters exam with that groom too.

I only entered the generic "poodle" class with Paris, so there was no real rules about what clip to do or how to do it etc. I used a 30 on her face and feet. A 5/8"HT blade along her topline from behind the shoulders to hips, a 5F down the back of her back legs like I described earlier, a 7F on the back of her tail ("back" as if it's standing up nicely) and a 10 on her ears. I didn't use any combs at all, and so the rest (body/sides/chest/legs/neck etc) was scissored by hand. 

I only used the blades cos I wasn't entierly confident that I could set the lengths I wanted 100% by hand in the time limit allowed (2.5 hours) so basically used them to set the length (in paticular along the topline, I could have done that by hand ok in the end! the rest I would have still shaved anyway) It was my first competition, I wanted to give myself as much help as I could and used the blades to start me off then moved onto a whole lot of fluffing and scissoring! lol


I beleive they do take into account how much scissoring you do etc, you could pull off a very similar look to that with snap on combs, but wouldn't get the same points as it being scissored, but you're obviously allowed to clip and use combs etc too.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

2.5 hours, wow that's amazing you were able to do all of that in 2.5 hours. Is Paris really good about grooming? I have difficulty with Harry because he's just awful about it. I didn't start grooming him on my own until recently so I didn't do table work with him as a baby. Until then he went to the groomers and that's just different than you doing the work daily or even every other day to get them used to it. Can't go back and change it but I sure wish he was better for me than what he is.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I only met Paris as a 12 month old, and at the time I shaved her down with a 4F all over for another year before I started handling her more and grooming her more etc... I know for a fact she never got groomed by her old owner, and would only ever get groomed when she went to the grooming parlour, so she never had good early training either! Though in saying that, she has never been bad to groom either! Though not the best initally, she's certainly a darling to do now, and loves it when I tell her it's her turn now! lol.

Note though that she rather hated the groomalong, cos I've only ever groomed her on a bench against a wall, and it was only a couple of weeks before the groomalong that I even thought of the fact that she'll have to be on a free standing table in the middle of a busy hall, so we never got in much training for that and she sulked a LOT on the table at the competition, and any time I bumped the table a little she'd fret, thank goodness for a grooming arm!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok, just thought I'd drag this back up with an updated photo of how her Desi trim is currently growing out:



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










it's basically grown out at the top of her ass, but cos I've been growing her jacket & neck out more, there's still definition there. lol! I might not bother trying the trim again before the workshop early next year after all! I did trim her topknot a little, cos it flops within 10 mins of having it fluffed up, and I'm not interested in banding it all up for a pet so it got trimmed a bit! Her whole jacket and everything needs a a good tidy up really, but that'll be later. lol! I have kept my work load very light on my first week back, and there's one day where I think I only have one dog (st bernard) in so I could give her a decent going over that afternoon.



lmao, this is the dog that's underneth the hair:








!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What length is that on the last pic? I actually love it, might consider keeping Dodger in something like that... who knows. It looks nice and sporty but also low maintnance which might be best for me right now.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lmao, this is the dog that's underneth the hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is Paris in this Pic? She looks so young!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

she was just over a year old, and I think I shaved her down with a 4F blade or the 5/8"HT blade allllllll over.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Her ears are really growing back nice! And poodles look gorgeous in any clip, she looks great in that all over cut!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

how long has it been now FD ? The line has really grown out  is that happening fast or does it just seem that way to me since my sense of time is a little screwed lately? She looks nice. You're still just letting it grow right, just keeping it tidy? 

Haha I would never have known that last picture was Paris, she looks so different with that haircut. Still lovely of course though


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

When did you shave the ears last btw? Just curious. Seems like the ears take soooooo long to grow back.. Saleen's ears were only shaved once back in July and they are still so short.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

It was late august or early september I think when I cut the band in, so it's been about 4 months of growing. 
It was mid august when her ears were shaved off with a 10 and her tail was in a 'carrot' tail with a 5F down the back side of it, and her tail is just coming in well now (it's an oval now!!! It started as a 'christmas tree', then became a 'pinecone', and now it's an oval! hehe) Her ears are nice right now, I'm not overly looking forward to another few months though, cos they're going to go massivly fluffy and poofy before they start weighing themselves down properly, I just know it!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ugh, you're right about the ears, I had forgotten about that. *eyes Saleen* maybe I'll just keep her ears short haha I don't want the huge fluffy ear look and I don't know if I will be patient letting them grow through that stage. Then again maybe her hair is to soft and fine and it won't do that? One can hope LoL


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> she was just over a year old, and I think I shaved her down with a 4F blade or the 5/8"HT blade allllllll over.


Is it the same length on her face as well? I would have guessed a 3 or 4 length but wasn't certain.

I've considered letting the face grow out a bit..i've done a 5 all over with a 5 on the face as well and that looked all right. Perhaps ill try a 4 next time. A 5 all over is pretty short on Dodger or seems really short so I might do a 3 on her next. A 4 on Vega looks nice though.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, it was the same on her face, ears, head, tail. EVERYTHING! lol.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a weirdo Aiden but I actualy kind of like the look of a face done with a 4 blade, looks nice on a schnauzer too. I don't have any right now but I have had several clients in the past I did it with. I do have several schn. clients that still get it, just no poodles. 

My own poo;s I can't deal with fuzzy faces on, they just get them to dirty and worse WET ugh and then want to come and wipe their face on you hahaha.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think i'm going to try it. All my grooming supplies are packed up anyway so i don't have much choice besides letting it grow out for at least a few weeks while moving to Charlotte. I'm in Dallas for two weeks and going to Charlotte January 10th!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I think i'm going to try it. All my grooming supplies are packed up anyway so i don't have much choice besides letting it grow out for at least a few weeks while moving to Charlotte. I'm in Dallas for two weeks and going to Charlotte January 10th!


Hummmm methinks there are some shows up near charlotte, maybe we'll have to attend them next year. Ugh... if we can find a baby sitter I guess I don't fancy hauling a baby around a dog show.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, I posted in the pictures forum too, but will post them here to keep the ongoing photos in one place. This is Paris on my second attempt at the Desi trim, after a6 weeks of growing out from the last attempt:




































You get an idea of how soft her side/chest coat is in these pics, it's just about impossible to get it smooth, especially now it's so long!! I can see myself continuing to shape it some more tomorrow at work, I see a few bits I want to tweak again... lol


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I like and I think your cat approves as well!

I'd love close ups of the belly area. I take it that's a normal size blade and not a foot blade? I want to try this on one of mine eventually but im nervous about having lop-sided pants or something.

It's cute though and Paris wears it very well.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, it's a normal blade I used, But I didn't just go straight up this time (I did in the first try of it:







)
I think the line was too wide last time, so I didn't want to do the same again if I could help it... Instead I just went carefully and sculpted it out bit by bit 'sideways' rather than just buzzing straight down!
I'll try get some pics of it tomorrow for you though. Any angles in particular you're after?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

That might actually work better for me as well just going bit by bit on the side. I would have just done what you did on your first try and went straight down. At least poodle fur is forgiving. If it's crooked I'll just leave it alone for awhile and once it curls nobody will notice!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oh, and the first time I did it, it was crooked and it needed widening to be able hide me fixing it too.... lol! This time I had a hint of it still left in the coat for where the centre point was supposed to be, but once I'd gotten the basic bit shaved in a little, on both sides, I actually got her down off the table and on the ground so I could literally straddle her with the clippers to get it nice and symmetrical on both sides!! lol.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome grooming! Paris is stunning! 

Lesly & The PooDells
Maddy, Beau, & Lucia!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> yup, it's a normal blade I used, But I didn't just go straight up this time (I did in the first try of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS. I would like to see from above and also up close I had the same "fluff" issue when I did Suri.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Olie said:


> I LOVE THIS. I would like to see from above and also up close I had the same "fluff" issue when I did Suri.


Look on the first page of this thread, that pic is from 16 weeks ago when I first put the pattern into her after having her in the german trim. There's an above pic on the first page too.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW!!! I posted this on groomers.net as well, to continue on from my first attempt at it, and I was lucky enough for Lindsey (who was on the groom team USA and is a truly *amazing* groomer) to edit my pic into this incredible work of art:









The only thing I won't do is get her topknot that high, but I'm already growing her neck out, and I will leave her legs alone to get that awesome look, and move the band on the body forwards as well as tighten up her jacket and butt a whole lot more (actually I'm gonna do that much tomorrow. lol!)

Ohh, I'm excited, I so want her to look that amazing, and I want her to hurry up and grow it out so I can try again!! lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> WOW!!! I posted this on groomers.net as well, to continue on from my first attempt at it, and I was lucky enough for Lindsey (who was on the groom team USA and is a truly *amazing* groomer) to edit my pic into this incredible work of art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks great! 
But I can understand the hair length issue.
Can't wait for the next time groom so we can see closer to the finished product


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ohhhh - ME LOVE THIS "EDITED" EDITION :llama: She would be soooo elegant  !!!! Maybe you can try and see, maybe little bit longer hair would not be that much of a problem for you since you are so skilled with grooming : )))))) !!!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I'm not at all worried about long hair! Her topknot won't get a whole lot longer though, cos it flops into a pancake within about an hour of a full bath & fluff up as it is (and I'm not interested in banding or spraying everything up!) but the rest I will grow out.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh! She gave Paris a cute little tight butt and flare jeans! I love it! ^^ Her editing skills makes it look almost natutral!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I re-scissored her today, I tightened up her jacket and took it shorter on the top of her rump. I stuffed up the chest/front leg area, but it'll grow. lol!!!










it'll look better when I move the band forwards next time, but it looks much better being tighter in general anyway!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It looks good as always FD!

On a side note...I'm in Charlotte now and went to meet the salon owner i'll be helping out. Her Spoo girl is in the same cut as your Paris, a little different but about the same. Once she gets her dog to the salon and touches it up after a bath i'll get a picture.

She offered to teach me once mine have enough fur to work with so that will be pretty neat!

I told her about your dog and said I'd send her some pictures via email if you don't mind. I actually prefer the way you have Paris but I know she also doesn't want as much coat to deal with. Her girl is about 10 years old.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

awesome! I can't wait to see the pics!! And sure, send her pics of Paris! Paris photos are all over the internet, so I don't mind


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm unpacking and stuff now. She's taking her girl into the Salon on Tuesday for a good bath/fluff and i'll take mine in and she said I could use her salon if I'd like. I don't know when I'll start working for her, it's a brand new place so it's not too busy yet.

She ran a very successful salon in California and this is her second one. Hopefully she has the same success. It will just be me and her so I love that about this place.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm loving the shape you're getting on the jacket. I don't do that enough, I usually end up with more of an oval at the best of times and more often than not a slightle rounded square lol. Moot point now though I don't even have any client dogs with that much coat anymore. Scissored my big continetal waaayyy short a couple weeks ago in prep for me to take time off. Going to take him even shorter this comming week. 

Aiden, good luck with the new job. It's always nice to be in a smaller salon VS a corp one or one with a bunch of other groomers. Maybe thats just me, but I work so much better either alone or with one maybe two other people. Makes things less hectic even when you're SUPER busy and less stressful I think. ROFL, Less people sometimes means less drama and sorry to any of my other fellow groomers but I notice that drama seems to be a problem for some of us LoL


----------

